
Why we send our friends investor updates - hackathonguy
https://blog.yalabot.com/why-we-send-our-friends-investor-updates-about-our-startup-a96fd012f453#.idcbma52t
======
lincolnq
I love this idea. Investor updates are one of the little things that feel
painful to do at first, especially if you don't have much traction, but end up
being quite impactful in terms of building relationships. People look at you
differently when they can see & be part of the whole story behind your
company, not just the façade you put forward at meetings, parties and such.

The one critique of this essay I have is that the suggested investor update
format is too long. I would cut it to two graphs, one or two sentences on
metrics, and at most five bullets giving updates on company priorities and
where you need help.

------
mtmail
We ([http://www.opencagedata.com](http://www.opencagedata.com)) are sending
such updates. Only 3-4 metrics, less blog articles and more open thinking
about future plans, priorities, conferences we attend. 6-8 paragraphs. We ask
for feedback but at the same time stress that it's optional.

We get praise for being open, honest, on-time (once per month) and even send
updates if there isn't anything new.

We're self-funded so strictly we don't have to send anybody any updates (other
than the tax office).

~~~
buzzdenver
Off topic, but is there a technical reason to limit the Large package to 15
requests/sec ? Multiply that with the number of seconds in a day, and you'd go
over your limit of 1M/day less than 30%. Even with minor fluctuation in
traffic, you'll have dropped requests.

~~~
freyfogle
Hi,

one of the co-founders here. If this is keeping you from becoming a large
customer let's chat, happy to find a solution for you. Please ping em via the
contact form on the site

------
frutiger
| Illustration by Lssey Miyake

Actually, the illustration is by wdart[1], and the title is Lssey Miyake, a
reference to the BaoBao bag in the illustration[2].

[1] [https://dribbble.com/shots/2722408-Lssey-
Miyake](https://dribbble.com/shots/2722408-Lssey-Miyake)

[2]
[http://isseymiyake.com/en/brands/bao_bao.html](http://isseymiyake.com/en/brands/bao_bao.html)

------
OoTheNigerian
Good stuff.

Try to always link to your website in your blog post. Read this post and the
example, yet didn't visit their product as there was no link to it.

~~~
mfoy_
The very first link in the article is to their website.

